# AVM stellt Fritz!Box 6340 Cable vor



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo Communtiy! 

AVM hat heute auf der Anga Cable 2012 die neue Fritzbox 6340 Cable vorgestellt. Die 6340 ist im grunde eine abgespeckte Version des Top-Modells 6360.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier beide Boxen im Vergleich:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Unterschiede zwischen 6340 und 6360:*

- kann nicht als Mediaserver mit USB-Datenträger genutzt werden.
- keine DECT-Basisstation für Funktelefone

6340:



Schnelles Internet dank integriertem Kabelmodem (für bis zu 220 MBit/s)
WLAN N-Router für bis zu 300 MBit/s, wahlweise für den 2,4- oder 5 GHz-Einsatz
Gigabit-Ethernet für Anschluss und Vernetzung per LAN-Kabel
Telefonanlage mit integriertem Anrufbeantworter und Faxempfang
Sichere WLAN-Verschlüsselung sowie voreingestellte Firewall


6360:




Schnelles Internet dank integriertem Kabelmodem nach neuestem Übertragungsstandard (für bis zu 220 MBit/s)
WLAN N-Router für bis zu 300 MBit/s, unterstützt die gängigen Standards 802.11n/g/b/a
WLAN N (2,4 oder 5 GHz)
Telefonanlage für Internettelefonie
DECT-Basisstation für bis zu 6 Schnurlostelefone
Unterstützt HD-Telefonie bei Voice over IP
Bis zu 5 integrierte Anrufbeantworter inkl. Voice-to-Mail
Faxfunktion inkl. E-Mail-Weiterleitung (Fax-to-Mail)
USB-Anschluss für Drucker und Speicher im Netzwerk
Mediaserver verteilt Musik, Bilder und Videos im Netzwerk
Werkseitig sicher durch WLAN- und DECT-Verschlüsselung sowie voreingestellte Firewall
Zahlreiche Zusatzfunktionen wie Stick & Surf, Eco Mode, VPN und diverse Komfortfunktionen



*Hier die Features der 6340:*



WLAN-Router mit DHCP-Server, IP-Masquerading/Network Address Translation
Integriertes Kabelmodem für EuroDOCSIS 1.0/1.1/2.0/3.0 (bis zu 220 MBit/s)
Unterstützt das neue Internetprotokoll IPv6
WLAN-Funknetze nach 802.11n (bis 300 MBit/s Brutto je Frequenzband), abwärtskompatibel zu WLAN 802.11g, b und a
WLAN-Unterstützung für 2,4-GHz- oder 5-GHz-Verbindungen
WLAN-Verschlüsselung mit WPA/WPA2 Mixed Mode, WPA2, WPA, WEP-64 oder WEP-128
Automatische WLAN-Kanalwahl inkl. Erkennung von Störquellen
WLAN-Eco-Mode reduziert Funkleistung und Stromverbrauch
Sicherer Fernzugriff über das Internet (VPN)
Einsatz mit Windows, Mac OS und Linux
Geräte-Abmessungen 226 x 160 x 56 mm, Tisch- oder Wandmontage möglich
Durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme: 13 Watt


*Anschlüsse:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Für den Kabelanschluss, EuroDOCSIS-1.0/1.1/2.0/3.0-fähig
Anschluss für 2 analoge Endgeräte
WLAN-Funknetze nach gängigen Standards (802.11n, g, b, a)
4 x Gigabit-LAN für Anschluss und Vernetzung von Computern und Spielekonsolen


*Lieferumfang:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FRITZ!Box 6340 Cable
Netzteil
1,5 m langes LAN-Kabel
Installationsanleitung


*Preis und Verfügbarkeit:*


AVM vertreibt weder die 6360 noch die 6340 über den Einzelhandel. Kaufen kann man die Box nur bei den Kabelanbietern. 







Gruß
Pain




Quelle: Golem.de, AVM.de
http://www.avm.de/de/Produkte/FRITZBox/FRITZ_Box_6340_Cable/index.php
http://www.pc-newsticker.de/go/avm_fritzbox_6340_cable_fuer_den_kabelanschluss/941220/avm_fritzbox_6340_cable_fuer_den_kabelanschluss.html?url=%2Fnl%2Favm_fritzbox_6340_cable_fuer_den_kabelanschluss%2F941220%2Favm_fritzbox_6340_cable_fuer_den_kabelanschluss.html%3Furl%3D%252F


----------



## gramallama (12. Juni 2012)

Danke für die News. Wäre noch super, wenn du schreiben könntest was die beiden Boxen genau unterscheidet. 

P.S.: Ich finde es zum Kotzen, dass AVM die Boxen nicht im Einzelhandel verkauft. Dadurch muss man monatlich noch extra bezahlen beim Kabelvertrag.

EDIT: Es fehlen die DECT-Station und die Media Funktionen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2012)

Werd ich gleich noch machen.  Danke für den Hinweis! 

Edit: Hab alles hinzugefügt. Ist doch ein bisschen mehr als gedacht.


----------



## Nuallan (12. Juni 2012)

Bei den Kabelanbietern ist die doch viel zu teuer. Mal schauen ob man eine bei Ebay schießen kann.

Gute Usernews btw, gibts ja nicht so oft hier..


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Juni 2012)

Dass man die nicht im Einzelhandel kaufen kann, ist eine technische Limitierung des Kabelinternets. Deshalb kriegst du auch nie einen Router/Modem geschenkt, sondern er wird dir für die Vertragslaufzeit geliehen. Wenn du so eine bei Ebay bekommst, hast du nur nen Router ohne Internetzugang, abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass sich der Verkäufer strafbar gemacht hat


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Dass man die nicht im Einzelhandel kaufen kann, ist eine technische Limitierung des Kabelinternets. Deshalb kriegst du auch nie einen Router/Modem geschenkt, sondern er wird dir für die Vertragslaufzeit geliehen. Wenn du so eine bei Ebay bekommst, hast du nur nen Router ohne Internetzugang, abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass sich der Verkäufer strafbar gemacht hat


 
Ist ja mal übel! oO
Hoffentlich wird das mit LTE nicht genau so.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

Gibt es die Boxen auch in anderen Farben oder immer nur in Rot?


----------



## Nuallan (12. Juni 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Dass man die nicht im Einzelhandel kaufen kann, ist eine technische Limitierung des Kabelinternets. Deshalb kriegst du auch nie einen Router/Modem geschenkt, sondern er wird dir für die Vertragslaufzeit geliehen. Wenn du so eine bei Ebay bekommst, hast du nur nen Router ohne Internetzugang, abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass sich der Verkäufer strafbar gemacht hat



Hm, was ist das für ne Limitierung? Müsste die Box dann an meinen Anschluss angepasst werden? Hab schon jahrelang Kabel aber mich irgendwie nie wirklich damit beschäftigt.. *schäm*


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es die Boxen auch in anderen Farben oder immer nur in Rot?


 1&1 hat seine Boxen teilweise mal in Schwarz ausgeliefert. Wie das bei den Kabel-Boxen ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir das jetzt auch mal genauer durchgelesen. 

Hier die Version von Kabel Deutschland:


> Kann ich mein eigenes Kabelmodem verwenden?
> 
> Nein. Sie können nur das von Kabel Deutschland zur Verfügung gestellte Kabelmodem verwenden. Denn dieses Modem ist speziell auf die Services von Kabel Deutschland abgestimmt. Andere Geräte können Störungen verursachen und kostenpflichtige Entstör-Einsätze nach sich ziehen. Deshalb können Sie nur ein von Kabel Deutschland geprüftes Kabelmodem einsetzen. Dieses installiert Ihnen unser Service-Techniker kostenlos – danach können Sie sofort lossurfen.



Hier die Version von Wikipedia:


> Über das von DOCSIS implementierte Media Access Control (MAC) kann der Kabelnetzbetreiber das Kabelmodem konfigurieren, die Übertragungsbandbreiten regulieren und bestimmte Dienste aktivieren oder deaktivieren. Da in einem Breitbandkabelnetz gesendete Information potenziell an jede angeschlossene Einheit (und damit auch an andere Kabelmodems) übertragen wird, wird zudem durch MAC-Verschlüsselung die Privatsphäre der Kunden untereinander gewährleistet.





> Meist wird das Modem vom Kabelnetzbetreiber dem Endkunden gestellt oder verkauft. Da der Kabelnetzbetreiber einer Wohnung seitens des Mieters nicht frei wählbar ist, kann sich ein Kunde also seinen Provider nicht frei aussuchen. Solange sich noch keine einheitlichen Standards für den Zugang durchgesetzt hatten, war es ebenfalls nicht möglich, ein unabhängig vom Kabelnetzbetreiber selbstgekauftes Modem zu nutzen, um einen Internetzugang über das Kabelnetz zu realisieren. Einige Netzbetreiber erlauben inzwischen die Verwendung selbstgekaufter Modems, wenn das Modem für die eingesetzte DOCSIS-Version zertifiziert ist. In jedem Fall muss das eigene Modem aber beim Netzbetreiber registriert werden, um den Zugang zu erlauben.



Klingt wohl eher nach Kundengängelung als nach technische Limitierung. Naja, gerade KD ist ja sehr groß darin. Gerade erst jetzt haben das Tagesvolumen auf 10 GB, danach nur noch 100 KBits Bandbreite beschränkt. Abgesehen davon, dass sie schon sehr lange Bittorrent abends auf unbenutzbar langsam drosseln. 

Wenigstens sind die anderen Kabelprovider nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2012)

> Naja, gerade KD ist ja sehr groß darin. Gerade erst jetzt haben das  Tagesvolumen auf 10 GB, danach nur noch 100 KBits Bandbreite beschränkt.  Abgesehen davon, dass sie schon sehr lange Bittorrent abends auf  unbenutzbar langsam drosseln.





Ok, das ist schon eine dicke Nummer! Wenn ich sowas lese bin ich froh, noch "normales" DLS 16K zu haben.


----------



## needit (12. Juni 2012)

Ich persönlich hab das 6360er Modell (übrigens sehr gute Erfahrungen damit), dieses ist blau. Netzbetreiber ist Unitymedia


----------



## AMD (12. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es die Boxen auch in anderen Farben oder immer nur in Rot?


 Also meine 7390 ist in schwarz  (1&1), gefällt mir auch deutlich besser als die rote Variante.


----------



## Timsu (12. Juni 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt wohl eher nach Kundengängelung als nach technische Limitierung. Naja, gerade KD ist ja sehr groß darin. Gerade erst jetzt haben das Tagesvolumen auf 10 GB, danach nur noch 100 KBits Bandbreite beschränkt. Abgesehen davon, dass sie schon sehr lange Bittorrent abends auf unbenutzbar langsam drosseln.
> 
> Wenigstens sind die anderen Kabelprovider nicht so schlimm.



Das ist bei jedem Kabelanbieter so. (Das mit dem Modem, zur Drosselung, siehe Post nach mir)
Es sind Zugangsdaten im Modem gespeichert.


----------



## blackout24 (12. Juni 2012)

Bevor hier wieder hunderte Halbwahrheiten verbreitet werden lest es euch lieber selbst mal durch und überfliegt es nicht nur...
100 KBit/s statt 100 MBit/s: Kabel Deutschland drosselt Filesharing-Nutzung - Golem.de

On-Topic:
Mir reicht mein selbst gekaufter Router zu dem von KD gestellten Kabelmodem. Telefonmanagement ist im normalen Kabelmodem auch drin, bloss nicht so komfortabel mit Anrufliste wie ich sie von den alten Fritzboxen mit DSL noch kenne.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Juni 2012)

Die 6360 bei Kabel BW ist Weiß-Grau - soviel zum Thema Farbe.
Auch sehr zufrieden mit der "großen" Variante.


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Juni 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Bevor hier wieder hunderte Halbwahrheiten verbreitet werden lest es euch lieber selbst mal durch und überfliegt es nicht nur...
> 100 KBit/s statt 100 MBit/s: Kabel Deutschland drosselt Filesharing-Nutzung - Golem.de


 


> Lädt ein Kunde an einem Kalendertag ein Gesamtdatenvolumen von mehr als 10 GByte herunter, kann Kabel Deutschland die ihm zur Verfügung stehende Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ausschließlich für Filesharing-Anwendungen bis zum Ablauf desselben Tages auf 100 KBit/s für den Downstream begrenzen.


Und gleich danach:


> an den Knotenpunkten des Breitbandkabelnetzes (...) automatisch Gesamtverkehrsvolumenmessungen durchgeführt



Ergo: Sie messen nur den Traffic, machen keine DPI -> jeglicher Traffic wird gedrosselt. Würde mich auch wundern, wenn sie nur zB Bittorrent bei der neuen Regelung blocken würden und nicht noch die ganzen One Click Hoster.


@Timsu: Bei DSL braucht man auch Zugangsdaten und man kann sich seinen Router aussuchen. Das sollte kein Problem sein. Und ja, das ist bei jedem Kabelanbieter so, kann ich schließlich selbst bestätigen als Nutzer einer Fritzbox 6360 von Unitymedia


----------



## Timsu (12. Juni 2012)

Es ist ja nicht so schwer Bittorent zu erkennnen und nur dieser wird mmn. gedrosselt. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe teste ich es.


----------



## blackout24 (12. Juni 2012)

Kann sein das sich bei dir nix tut, weil du noch den alten Vertrag hast wie im Artikel steht aber das Thema ist eigentlich ein anderes.


----------



## MG42 (13. Juni 2012)

Bei Kabel-BW gibts die Box nur im Zusammenhang mit "ISDN", halt das was die darunter anbieten, was natürlich die Features entsprechender Geräte unterstützt.
Hab die 6360 deswegen im Keller, besser als das max. 32 Mbit "schnelle" spartanische Standard Moden.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Die 6360 bei Kabel BW ist Weiß-Grau - soviel zum Thema Farbe.
> Auch sehr zufrieden mit der "großen" Variante.


Tut mir Leid, dass ich Widerspreche, sie entspricht der oben angezeigten Standard AVM Farbe


Ist doch so ne graue Ratte . Muss die Halterngen noch gescheit anbohren... und ein wenig aufräumen.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2012)

Also in Grau-Weiß hab ich ja noch nie eine FritzBox gesehen.


----------



## streega (14. Juni 2012)

Schön zu wissen, dass es sie gibt, jedoch werden die Kabelanbieter kaum einen Preis-Unterschied machen, da größtenteils nur als Mietgerät erhältlich.


----------



## axxo (16. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es die Boxen auch in anderen Farben oder immer nur in Rot?


 
Meine 6360 von Unity ist Blaugrau. Für die Box zahle ich 5€/Monat mehr, bekomme dafür aber auch noch 2 zusätzliche Telefonnummern+Komfortfunktionen gestellt. Wenn man bedenkt was so ne Fritzbox alles kann und wie teuer die sind finde ich das vollkommen in Ordnung, immerhin kann man die ja nach Vertragsende behalten.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Juni 2012)

axxo schrieb:


> Meine 6360 von Unity ist Blaugrau. Für die Box zahle ich 5€/Monat mehr, bekomme dafür aber auch noch 2 zusätzliche Telefonnummern+Komfortfunktionen gestellt. Wenn man bedenkt was so ne Fritzbox alles kann und wie teuer die sind finde ich das vollkommen in Ordnung, immerhin kann man die ja nach Vertragsende behalten.


 
Also bei DSL-Fritzboxen kenn ich es auch so.
Aber bei Kabel-Anschlüssen?
Ist doch ne ganz andere Zugangstechnik.
Eine DSL-Fritzbox kannst du auch einfach an jedem anderen DSL-Anschluss einsetzen - Man muss halt die Zugangsdaten ändern.
Aber bei Kabel-Internet hast du ja keine Zugangsdaten anhand derer du "identifiziert" wirst. Da identifiziert sich das Modem / die Fritzbox anhand ihrer MAC im Netz des Providers.
Also mal die Kabel-BW-Box zu Kabel Deutschland mitnehmen geht nicht, da die MAC in der Datenbank von KBW liegt.
Außerdem kriegst du die Kabel-Fritz nicht im Einzelhandel zu kaufen (im Gegensatz zu den DSL-Fritzen)


----------



## axxo (18. Juni 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Also bei DSL-Fritzboxen kenn ich es auch so.
> Aber bei Kabel-Anschlüssen?
> Ist doch ne ganz andere Zugangstechnik.
> Eine DSL-Fritzbox kannst du auch einfach an jedem anderen DSL-Anschluss einsetzen - Man muss halt die Zugangsdaten ändern.
> ...


 

Klar für Zugang taugen die natürlich dann nichts mehr, aber mit ner Fritzbox kann man ja noch viel mehr machen, und sei es das man sie nur zum Repeater degradiert, kommt immer noch günstiger als sich für 80€ bei AVM son Repeater zu ordern.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2012)

axxo schrieb:


> Meine 6360 von Unity ist Blaugrau. Für die Box zahle ich 5€/Monat mehr, bekomme dafür aber auch noch 2 zusätzliche Telefonnummern+Komfortfunktionen gestellt. Wenn man bedenkt was so ne Fritzbox alles kann und wie teuer die sind finde ich das vollkommen in Ordnung, immerhin kann man die ja nach Vertragsende behalten.


 
Klingt doch ganz annehmbar. 
Wie lange gilt denn der Vertrag? Zahlst du da so lange weiter bis du kündigst?


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Juni 2012)

12 Monate + die Gratismonate, die du bekommen kannst, das heißt maximal 18 Monate.
Ja.


----------

